# Recommend a 220V table saw switch?



## Bertha

I'm looking for a 220V-capable safety switch for my tablesaw. Magnetic is preferred. Large paddle shutoff is preferred. For a 2-3hp 220V single-phase motor.

I snagged mine with my coveralls and broke the post that receives the screw for the cover on my vintage JET.

Any recommendations appreciated!

I've looked on Amazon at:
1) the MLCS
2) the Grizzly (110V only)
3) the Kreg


----------



## lew

check the grizzly site


----------



## Kentuk55

try this link: http://woodworker.com/c-Machinery-components/Controls/?gclid=CJy0s4fw06oCFZWM5god8XKP3Q


----------



## ajosephg

How about Grainger or McMaster Carr?


----------



## hairy

I have one of these, brand new - never hooked up. I can make you a good deal.

http://www.mikestools.com/438-01-317-0153-Delta-Starter-Switch_438-01-317-0153.aspx


----------



## Bertha

Looks good, Hairy! Shoot me a PM and let's get this thing on the road. That's exactly what I'm looking for. 
Thanks for the replies, gents. I don't think I NEED magnetic and I'm certainly not shelling out a few hundred for one. Thanks again!


----------



## mook

I was about to tell you to exercise some ingenuity and fix the switch…..But if you relieve Hairy of that Delta switch that would be good too. The benefits of mag switches on single phase motors are debatable :more to go wrong /get filled with dust/ hum/vibrate/ fail to start/puff smoke/burn coil etc but at least you will not be able to easily overload the motor now (assuming you set the overload correctly {;}


----------



## Sawdust2

I got mine from Grizzly. Direct wire, not a plug in.
It has the BIG "Stop" paddle.

Great investment. Especially as I am an older folk.

Lee


----------



## Bertha

Thank you Philip and Lee. On further consideration, it's only the receptacle that's broken. In honesty, I hadn't even considered trying to replace the receptacle alone. I'm even told that OEM or the equivalent might still be available. I'm still considering my options.


----------



## IrreverentJack

Al, Look at a "parts list" for a newer saw with a switch that satisfies your requirements. Switch , box, cover, mounting flange, wires, terminals/plugs, *strain relief* . I've found the Grizzly folks very helpful with this. Saves time hunting in the hardware store. -Jack


----------



## mrg

Bertha,
Try etoolclub. The prices are good and are a jet parts distributor. I just went to the set and looks like they are having issues with the server. I bought parts from them last year, takes about a week.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Mrg!


----------



## donwilwol

And Al. If the coveralls can catch a switch they will catch a blade, a pulley or a drive shaft. We'd hate for you to loose something dear to you that you keep inside the coveralls. And i'm not talking about your hands in your pockets!.

The Grizzley catolog has an array of those switches. If not www.grainger.com. They have anything electrical or industrial you could ever want.


----------

